# Online educational "games"



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

We subscribe to Starfall and my daughter LOVES it! She's 4 1/2 years old and I have to admit that I think she learned her ABC's better from the Starfall website than by our flash cards & magnet letters on the fridge. We're obviously past the ABC's, but the site has other age appropriate games that she's worked up to like sight words, phonics games and simple math.

Anyways, I was trying to find another similar online educational website similar to Starfall.com and was wondering if any one else had found something they like for toddlers. I'm looking for something without advertisments or marketing themes (i.e. Barbie or Mickey Mouse or Dora, etc.)., because unless it's a GREAT educational sight, I'd like to avoid the "Mommy, I want a Dora/Barbie/Sponge Bob" toy/bedspread/shoes, etc.

And if you've neer been on the Starfall website, might I suggest you take a look? Even the "freebie" parts are great. We used the free site for about a year then as DD progressed and enjoyed it, we opted for the full paid version.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

PBSkids has great games and we have never had a problem with our little one getting the "wants" from the site. There are several other sites, but I can't think of them right now and I am not on my computer. We just googled kids educational games and found loads of game sites for free. Some we didn't like and just use the ones that we do. And yes, starfall is great. Blessings, Kat


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

We really enjoy abcya.com It is broken down to subjects and levels. I was in shock when my son was able to complete the Roman numeral section...I had never introduced it. And of course, it is free.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

http://readingeggs.com

Not free, but we really like it. Xtramath is great for helping them learn basic math facts. ScootPad you can create assignments for them.


----------

